# Monster Scenes - Pendulum.



## TRENDON (May 24, 2000)

Here's a look at my "Monster Scenes" - Pendulum.
You may notice that in one of the photos, I have included a "Victim".
Just wanted to let you know that this was a factory painted Victim not mine.
However, the Pendulum is all mine.
I painted this for Dennis of Dencomm, he asked that I paint it like the box art.

Hope that you like it.

http://members.cox.net/monstermodels/monsterscenes/pendulum.htm

Mike
Ps, I wish that I was at Wonderfest!


----------



## Hunch (Apr 6, 2003)

Outstanding Mike! The first pic looks as if you just cut out the Pendulum from the box front! Really great job,
James


----------



## gaz91 (Nov 26, 2007)

WoW thats a fantastic looking paint job, gotta be one of the best pendulum's
ive seen.
:thumbsup::thumbsup:.
Gaz.


----------



## Oberdo (May 8, 2010)

Nice work!


----------



## TRENDON (May 24, 2000)

Thanks guys.
Yeah, Dennis cut out that first photo for use on his "Monster Scenes" Blog.
http://monsterscenes.wordpress.com/


----------



## IanWilkinson (Apr 23, 2010)

Fantastic job Mike!.. can't wait to see the rest of the kits you have lined up for us!


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Man that looks Cool Mike :thumbsup:
Beautiful job!!!
Mcdee


----------



## TRENDON (May 24, 2000)

Thanks, All.


----------



## MickeyD (Oct 24, 2008)

Great work! Wonderful shading to show off the textures.


----------



## TRENDON (May 24, 2000)

Thanks Mickey.


----------



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

Very nice job Mike!!! Looks just like it was on the boxart!

MMM


----------



## TRENDON (May 24, 2000)

Thanks MMM.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

I wonder if Denconn will get around to producing the Rack, Iron Maiden, Judas Chair etc...as shown on their TS link?
Mcdee


----------



## TRENDON (May 24, 2000)

mcdougall said:


> I wonder if Denconn will get around to producing the Rack, Iron Maiden, Judas Chair etc...as shown on their TS link?
> Mcdee


 
Sets like that would really be cool *BUT* I'm a figure Guy, I'd like to see more Monsters added to this series. 
The thing of it is,... I don't normally go in for Generic Monsters but in the case of the "_*Monster Scenes*_", Generic Monsters could work just fine.


----------



## Mitchellmania (Feb 14, 2002)

Great work, Mike as always seeing your works brings me back to when I drooled over these kits as a kid!! Great diorama potential!


----------



## TRENDON (May 24, 2000)

Thanks Mitch. Glad that you like it.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Awesome site too:thumbsup:
Mcdee


----------



## TRENDON (May 24, 2000)

Thanks Mcdee.


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

Very nice real wood finish on that one. And of course the whole model is great too. I have all these but other projects in line first. Retirement looms and then the shop should be busy.


----------



## Mark_6478 (Aug 27, 2000)

You really did some primo work on this Mike... That wood grain looks
fantastic, for that matter the entire kit looks Fantastic! :thumbsup:


----------



## TRENDON (May 24, 2000)

Thanks, Gang.


----------



## northjason (May 10, 2003)

Seven shades of cool.


----------



## Night-Owl (Mar 17, 2000)

Well done Mike! :thumbsup:


----------



## TRENDON (May 24, 2000)

Thanks, Men.


----------

